# 3 week old kittens



## tashap1988 (Mar 17, 2015)

It's not letting me upload any more pictures ??


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

You may have used up all the storage space. You may have to delete a few photos


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OR...become a paid member!
It has it's perks!


----------



## tashap1988 (Mar 17, 2015)

How do I become a paying member x


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Even a paid member has limits! I've had to delete old photos quite frequently.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Go to Home and click on it. You will see the different options and what each one lets you do. I can't wait to see more pictures of the babies!


----------



## tashap1988 (Mar 17, 2015)

I put 3 week old kittens on the title but ive just realised they are 4 weeks ?. They are so cute and mischievous now x


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What a tease you are!!!!
WE WANT PICTURES!!!!


----------



## tashap1988 (Mar 17, 2015)

Anno I wish I could get pictures up but it's just not letting me I don't even know how to delete them I'm on the app so maybe if I go on the proper site it will let me delete x


----------



## tashap1988 (Mar 17, 2015)

It's not letting me upload on here but ive added an album to my profile with pictures of the kitties xx


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Aww, they're adorable - how many? One tabby with white, one brown tabby and two black?


----------



## tashap1988 (Mar 17, 2015)

There's 4. White an tabby. All tabby and two black but the black seem to have brown tabby stripes in them so can't wait till they grow a bit more an show there true coats x


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ooh they're soooo cute!! In the third pic, it looks like one kitty body with a head at each end.  I love that little tabby!


----------

